# Using a graphics tablet



## Chris (Jul 25, 2017)

Hi 

I like the idea of using a graphics tablet like the xp-pen star03 for photo editing. I assume the pen as a more precise way, then a mouse, to apply Lightroom tools. Is it that simple?  Are there any books that can help me? All I see can are heavily into graphic design not photo editing.

Chris


----------



## davidedric (Jul 25, 2017)

No, it's never that simple 

There have been many threads about tablets on here.  Opinions stretch from invaluable to hate them, with pretty much every shade in between!

One common theme, though, is that there is quite a steep learning curve, and persistence is needed.

I don't know the particular model you mention.  Most, including me, use a Wacom.

Cheers, Dave


----------



## Chris (Jul 25, 2017)

Thanks, Dave. I know Wacom are the best, but the xp-pen star03 gets good reviews and is cheaper. I don’t want to commit to a more expensive tablet before I know I'll like using one. That’s I was why I was hoping for a book on the subject.

Chris


----------



## Gnits (Jul 25, 2017)

I spent 3 months using a Wacom Intuos, with my mouse locked in a drawer, but could not warm to it.  I then purchased a gaming mouse, with programmable keys. The accuracy of the gaming mouse and usefulness of the programmable keys was a game changer for me.  Now the Wacom tablet is locked in the drawer.  I used the Wacom on a Windows machine, had endless driver problems and would rate Wacom support as bottom tier.

Opinions vary a lot.  I think it may also depend on how much re-touching you do varying between using brush strokes and dragging sliders.


----------



## Chris (Jul 25, 2017)

Thanks, Gnits. I felt I should try a tablet, for its precision, but don’t really think I would like it. I enjoy using the mouse. I had never thought of using a gaming mouse. I’ll try it.
Any recommendations as to type?

Chris


----------



## Gnits (Jul 25, 2017)

My current mouse is an M65 Corsair Pro.  One advantage is that you can calibrate the mouse to the surface you use it on.  I have calibrated it to my desk and seems to work perfect without the need for a mousepad.  

There are pros and cons to mouse or tablet.  I am not running down the tablet, just sharing my experience.


----------



## clee01l (Jul 25, 2017)

Precision is not required for LR editing.  TAT brushes are broad brushes and most LR edits use the slider controls which are difficult to use with a pen.  Tablets operating like a touch mouse are effective but not necessary unless included in a laptop.


----------



## happycranker (Jul 26, 2017)

Yes the learning curve is steep, but there is much more control over the brush as most pen/tablet are pressure sensitive, so the harder you press the more effect you have. You can also calibrate the sensitivity of the pen pressure by adjusting the output curve, in a Wacom anyway. If for instance you have created a graduated filter, but need to erase portions, then the precision of a pen is invaluable.


----------



## Gnits (Jul 26, 2017)

clee01l said:


> Precision is not required for LR editing.



I do very little with a brush in Lr, so most of the time I am selecting sliders with a mouse.  I found it infinitely easier to select and move the sliders with a gaming mouse (and perhaps my previous standard mouse was in decline).  If you are using the brush a lot then the advantage swings to the pen.


----------



## ErinScott (Jul 31, 2017)

I'm using a gaming mouse too! Logitec G600-- it has 12 buttons near the thumb and I programmed them to do my favorite shortcuts. In LR, I have buttons for rating photos, switching modules, etc. I read that you can also use them in place of the sliders which I haven't tried but want to!


----------

